# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή >  Πρόβλημα PS2 slim

## corleone

Έχω ένα Ps2 slim χώρις τσιπακι. Βασικά το έχει ο πιτσιρικάς ο αδερφός μου και επειδή δεν είχε memory το άφηνε ανοιχτό και ολοκληρα βράδυα για να μη χασει το παιχνίδι του!!!!
Έτσι μια μέρα σταμάτησε να βλέπει τα δισκάκια. Απ' ότι παρατήρησα δεν γυρνάει καθόλου το δισκάκι. Ούτε κινήτε το laser.
Θα ήθελα να μου πείτε τη γνώμη σας για το τι μπορεί να φταίει.
Απο όσα διάβασα ή όλο το σύστημα κεφαλής-κίνησης ή το chip driver που δίνει κίνηση.
Πώς μπορώ να κάνω ένα check για το πιο απ' τα 2 φταίει;
Που μπορω να βρώ ανταλακτικά για Θεσσαλονίκη;
Αξίζει να το φτιάξω ή να πάω για καινούργιο;

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά!

----------

